# new mathews drenaline



## dieseldog

Anyone else a little disappointed. Doesn't look like I will have to upgrade this year. I think I will keep the switchback for another year or two. From what i can see the new drenaline is pretty much a SB with thinner limbs. Anyone shot one yet?


----------



## nomrcy

I, too, was disappointed at first. I was expecting something stellar this year, but after shooting this bow alot, I have determined what a great bow they have here! It's lighter by quite a bit and as fast as a Swtichback (Faster than an XT) and still shoots with zero recoil or hand shock.


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY

I also am sort of dissapionted in the drenaline... Nothing really revolutionary from what i could see... But the limb pocket design is totally different, the pivoting limb bolt was very clever in my opinion...


----------



## KWhitley

Not sure what it is you guys are expecting but Mathews is as cutting edge as they get. Ever since the Outback, Mathews has been by far the best thing in archery since they invented single cam bows. Look at all the other bow manufacturers buying the patent rights from them so they can duplicate the performance. I have shot the Drenaline and frankly, I think it is incredible. You are correct in your comparison to the Switchback. That bow is very hard to beat. I still shoot an Outback because I felt the SB was not a huge step up, however, my Drenaline will be here by Christmas. It is very light, well balanced and quiet! If you really need more speed and more accuracy I would recommend a rifle.
Good hunting!


----------



## bretts

I am gonna have to go with Keith on this also. Right now I am also shooting the Outback because of little difference and also I just plain love that bow. Soon though, the outback will be retired and I will have the drenaline


----------



## KWhitley

Wow! Finally, a bow that is close to IBO rating! This thing is super fast and quiet. The 70lb bow actually will bottom out at 75lbs. I am sighting it in at 70lbs and it is chronographing a consistent 284 fps. This is will Carbon Express 3D 400's. I put NOTHING on the string, no stabilizer but I did put on my STS. Very quiet. Shot it beside another archer, indoors. He was shooting a SB with all the silencers and the observers said the Dren was much quieter. Took 10 min. to get it dialed in and at 20 yds. I had to stop shooting because I was afraid of busting another Lumenok.

There are MANY good bows out there but do not pass this one without a try!


----------



## kase

yeah, it is a sweet bow. incredibly light. i shoot an SB now, but i plan to upgrade to a drenalin in the spring. i also shot the new hoyt and the new bow tech...also both great bows. i gotta stick with mathews though.

kase


----------



## KWhitley

The more I shoot it, the better it gets.


----------



## parker_lipetzky

I think it is a great bow my dad just bought one and it is a great shooting bow plus it is light as heck.


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY

I have not heard very good things about the drenaline... I heard those thin limbs are weak as heck, actually i have heard that someones limbs busted in half! but who knows i thought it shot okay.


----------



## lbk

I compared the XT and the Denaline. I decided to buy the XT. I didn't think that there was any dramatic improvement with the Denaline. I figured the that XT was time tested and everyone who had anything to say about the XT thinks its a great bow. We'll see what people are saying after the '07 season.


----------



## kase

check this out

http://www.iowawhitetail.com/ubbthreads ... ain=176035

kase


----------



## rossco

i was lookin at that a couple days ago kase, i tried to post just the picture but couldnt figure it out....anyone wanna help me out on how to do that?


----------



## goatboy

Here you go, ouch!    
I'm glad I just bought a SB XT! 
But I'd almost bet you that it was the fault of the guy that put it into the press. Never know I guess.


----------



## dieseldog

yeah that was on AT and the mathews forum sounds like it was not the bows fault but a human error.


----------



## bretts

Not good, I will probably still buy one this spring, but I wonder what type of deal mathews does if you had something like that happens.


----------



## bretts

switchback xt's have a lifetime warranty so I would imagine the drenaline's also have a liftime warranty


----------



## kase

i'm not gonna worry about it at all. if it was going to be a major problem, they would have been recalled already. guarantee it wasn't the bows fault...human error would be my guess too.

kase


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I wouldn't worry about Mathews standing behind their bows. In Mathews I trust.
:beer:


----------



## Gamwardn

I recently supervised an archery tournament where I had the opportunity to see the Drenaline and others in action. A top of the line bowtec, Hoyt, Drenaline and Parker bow all in a row shooting. The Drenaline was a much quiter bow than the others as well as faster and harder hitting. I have a Q2 that I am listing on E-bay so I can order a new Drenaline. I said I would never give up the Q2 but I was wrong Lightweight, quiet, fast and man how smooth! Hunt hard.....life is short!


----------



## sotaman

I like mine but that bow put out by bow tech is a heck of a bow also.


----------



## neb_bo

i just picked up a drenaline the other day. i havent even looked at anything recently because ive been really happy with my parker, but now i want one. man, that thing felt great. im heading to the shop tonight, and see if i can shoot one, if it shoots as good as it feels, ill be getting one.


----------



## hntnmn23

I just picked up one a few weeks ago and at first i wasnt sure when i was looking at it, but once I shot it i was sold, I shot it versus the new bowtech and this one shot so much smoother. I was surprised when i left with it because i went to the shop expecting to walk out with the bowtech


----------



## neb_bo

shot one tonight. man that thing is nice. if theyll give me some money for my parker, im getting one.


----------



## neb_bo

tried a scheels/bowtech recluse this weekend, and i was extremely impressed. i think its everything the drenaline is for about $300 cheaper.


----------



## RIVER RATT

I shot the new ross crdiac a few days a go and was vary impresed...I shot the new drenalin after i shot the ross and was dissapointed...The ross had a vary smooth draw to it unlike the drenalin...The drenalin was noise and had a lot of vibration after the shot...The ross was cheaper as well...I realy liked the drenalin until I shot it...Thats why you should always shot several bows befor you buy one...


----------



## neb_bo

you must have been shooting a different mathews drenaline, cause i was impressed at how dead it was. quiet, and little vibration to me, but thats just me. i havent ever shot a ross.


----------



## RIVER RATT

neb_bo I was just impressed with the ross bow...The drenalin is still better than my pse, And I almost got the drenalin...I was told to waite until he got the new rosses in befor I decided...I just personaly think the cardiac blows the drenalin away...But what works for me may not for someone else...Thats why its good to shoot several bows befor you buy one...I still like the drenalin, but after shooting the cardiac, iam rethink my decision...


----------



## southerly

This new Bow is AWSOME!!! End of story. I have shot several bows in my time and loved this Bow from the start. I always used a Martin and loved it for the money but OMG----The Drenalin is a Bow Hunters Dream. It has such a smooth feel to each draw and the release is like butter. I ordered one before they came out and had one of the 1st. This this hits hard and deep. Anything smoother, faster, or straighter than this bow will have to be a rifle. Guys and Gals,,, Don't miss out.


----------



## MOB

It is awesome. I had a Martin Maverick 3D for the last ten years and was thinking about upgrading. I shot the Drenalin at Scheels and had to have it after shooting it. That was a month ago. I'm ready for hunting, it shoots like a dream.


----------

